# how to get my dog grooming cert in ontario?



## destiny4u (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone here know? I would really like a dog grooming cert, I just don't know how to get it? I google and these really fancy schools come up you would think i was trying to get a degree or something.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Pets Beautiful School of Grooming is a good place to get your certificate. They've also gotten passed the legal issues on google now and are considered a private college for dog groomers. That's where I plan to go.

Otherwise... you can work in a place like Petsmart where they will train you for free, but you don't get the certification that says you can do it anywhere other then Petsmart.


----------



## destiny4u (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks also are there any good schools in canada you know of let you do courses at home (written) for vet tech? Then you do the practical in the college or uni? I know guelph offers this but any others?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

None that I know of. It's important veterinary technicians get the hands on experience rather then just paper knowledge... so I doubt many places would offer an online course for this...


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

dog grooming is not a regulated profession so there are no Official certificates to obtain. at least in ontario. you can go to many places to learn, some may give you a piece of paper at the end but it's really not worth anything.


----------



## destiny4u (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh that sucks so you cant put it on your resume? How would people get jobs as a dog groomer? 


At home studies I found this http://www.icslearn.ca/animal/index.html Looks appealing but where would someone get hands on experience? I guess volenteering?

Also On that site it has a cert for dog training, i wonder if you can get a clicker training or marker training cert? I would just not want to use my dog during school process, i would not want to mess with my dogs head after all the years of hard training already put into her. Shes a protection dog.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

im a dog groomer. I dont have a certification. there isnt anything like that, that you need to have. I learned under people. what do I put on a resume? where I worked, and what I did. I have only worked at 2 grooming shops. the one I apprenticed at for 3 years and the one I currently work at for almost 3 years now. 

I would not be taking any dog online courses. if you want to work with dogs/animals. you need hands on experience.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought you needed a certificate to run your own grooming shop though?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

No. There are no certifications that mean you are a legit groomer. Anyone can hang a sign and say they are a groomer. Grooming schools give a certificate upon graduation, but it means nothing. Petsomethings give a certification when you complete their training, again means nothing except that you completed that course. Doesn't mean you are a good groomer, and usually if a groomer talks about having that certificate, it means they are new to the profession and do not have alot of experience. There are national certifications from IPG, NDGAA, and ISCC and those mean way more than any schooling cert. If you are already a groomer, contacting one of them and going thru their testing would be better than any other cert. And the online stuff is a joke. If you came to me looking for a job, and said you learned to groom online, the interview would be over.


----------

